# Getting error code -51 under OS X



## ShadowTech (May 30, 2004)

My system crashed, so I rebooted. Now I keep on getting an error -51 code. It appears that I cannot write to the disk anymore. I'm thinking it may be a permissions issue, but I'm not sure how to change that. Also, I cannot get on the internet now. I can't do anything right now, any help much appreciated. 

This is all I could find, I don't know what it means though:
-51 rfNumErr Reference number invalid


----------



## Cheryl (May 30, 2004)

Use your OS Cd to start up the computer... start up computer - insert CD - hold down the C key. 
At the first installation screen, go to the installer menu and select Disk Utility.  Have it repair your drive. When it comes up that it appears to be okay, run repair permissions.  Now go to the menu and select Start Up, select your hard drive, and then restart.


----------



## ShadowTech (May 30, 2004)

It worked!
It came up with these errors:
- Invalid sibling link
- Volume bit map needs minor repair.

I had to run it twice to fix both problems, but it seems ok so far.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ShadowTech (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, it did work for about a day.
I have downloaded Disk Warrior, so I can try to fix it with that. My problem is, that I only have 1 Mac (can't write to disk), so I was forced to download the .dmg file on my Windows PC. 

Does anyone know how I can extract the data from this .dmg file under Windows?


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 1, 2004)

That disk image needs Disk Copy (10.2) or Disk Utility (10.3) to open. You will need a mac for that. Is there some one you know that owns a Mac that you can go to for help? 

You will be getting the CD version of Disk Warrior - if you can wait the 2 weeks...


----------



## ShadowTech (Jun 1, 2004)

Come to think of it, my school has an eMac, which I'm sure I can get access to. I'll bring the file in tomorrow and see what I can do. If not I'll have to wait the 2 weeks.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 1, 2004)

You will need to create a start up CD with Disk Warrior and a system folder. Make sure you use a system folder that will start up your computer.


----------



## ShadowTech (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow, Disk Warrior found one heck of a lot of errors on the disk, and it managed to fix everything!
It's good to be back home. (OS X)


----------

